
Apple Deprecates OpenGL Across All OSes; Urges Developers to Use Metal - vanburen
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12894/apple-deprecates-opengl-across-all-oses
======
BHSPitMonkey
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17231593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17231593)

